
Elements of Computing Systems - Building a Modern Computer from 1st Principles - shawndumas
http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Computing-Systems-Building-Principles/dp/0262640686/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
======
thisrod
Note that "building" is used in a loose sense: the transistors and wires are
simulated. It sounds good anyway.

It would be interesting to compare this to the last chapter of SICP, which
also builds a simulated computer and compiler. Around 1980, the authors
swapped their typewriters for soldering irons and built it for real.

------
shawndumas
Offical Site[1]

\----

[1]: <http://www1.idc.ac.il/tecs/>

